# You think this would be a good idea? (for a home haunt)



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I was thinking of making temporary haunt wall panels and attaching them to my front porch that way it encloses my porch. Then the entrance would be an inflatable Halloween archway that i have .. Do you think parents would be turned off by this or? Cause i guess it would appear that people are coming into our house when infact they are just coming inside the porch. Normally my porch isn't closed in. I figured doing something like that this year with props and a spot to get candy would be better than making a dark maze to walk thru in the garage. Here is a quick idea i put together using a picture of my house, my entrance prop and some novice windows paint skills lol. ..Of course it will be decorated more and props also in the yard etc etc.. But i plan on making a exit off the side of the porch and then a straight shot tunnel of darkness to exit back out onto the sidewalk leaving my front yard. Something like this.... *UPDATE* WE ARE NO LONGER CALLING OUR HAUNT LAUGHING IN THE DARK. AT THIS POINT WE HAVE NO NAME HAHA.. 
PICHALLOWEENHOUSE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Obviously i forgot how to upload pics directly to the site haha so just click my flikr link above to see the idea i had for a home haunt.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think it would turn anybody off. Lots of people make walkthroughs like that. People in your neighborhood know what your house looks like and will see the extra stuff going up; odds are you'll attract a whole lot _more_ parents with something that conspicuous.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the idea. The parents can go through with their kids if they are unsure about sending them alone. Always think liability so keep it safe. Be aware of hazards that trip, cut skin, poke eyes, etc. I think the imagination that one experiences going through a dark path heighten's the experience as is, not to mention props and special effects. So if you keep it relatively safe I think it's a great idea. Good luck!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool. I have a lot planned for it thats just the basic idea. I have an evil clown exit doorway where he laughs and strobes flash behind his eyes. I'll have artwork and props and a "coffin cam" set up where it records people getting scared when the evil guy pops out of the coffin. And then a scary lab where the kids can get candy. I also have a lot of stuff planned for the outside of the front yard. I just think this is going to work better than having a full walkthrough/maze in my garage. Plus the added exit tunnel will still give em what they want for those who might miss or wish we did the walk thru tunnel thing.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like fun! I think it will attract more people. I'd go through it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My neighbor that haunts right next doo to me does this exact thing as do I, and people love it. I have never had any isues. It is a cool easy way to make your place look better for the big night. I say go for it with a vengeance.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I did something similiar, transforming the front of my yard by using 4'x8' panels, pallet walls, and roofing plastic. I built the outside first, about 2 weeks prior to Halloween, then detailed the inside.

You can see it here.

There was much anticipation in the neighborhood since folks had been walking/driving by for 2 weeks - they couldn't wait to see what was inside. Parents were responsible to accompany their kids, and if they were uncomfortable they just didn't go in.

Additionally, my actors were all trained and briefed on safety and security, knowing when to come out of character and call for help.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a video of my house.There are 12 pieces that make up the facade.There are pictures in my profile album and there are a bunch of videos on my Youtube channel.I think you will get some ideas from them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stiffy- how on earth do you attach all those heavy panels strong enough so they dont fall over?? It looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its a good idea and no its nothing new. But decorating the front yard is a very good idea too!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love that idea. So will the ToTs. Go for it. But be forewarned...this will be the beginning of something you will not be able to control. It will continue to get bigger each year until you, too, will be renting a storage facility to store all your props in. LOL. Have fun with it!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm already looking to rent a storage facility just so i can properly store props that are big and props that i have spent hard earned money on that i just can't take the chance on getting weather damaged in my not so well roofed garage haha. Plus i feel safer being i'm in a small local town and the storage units are super cheap and locked & safe.


----------

